# K-1 Fighter injured (Genki Sudo).



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2003)

http://www12.mainichi.co.jp/news/mdn/search-news/888567/jujutsu-0-1.html

This is from 25 July 2003.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2003)

Any word on his condition?


----------

